# Ramblings from a newbie Rossi RR45 owner



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All.

Massive thanks to @jimbojohn55, he PMd me when I asked for advice on an MC2. I held out on his guidance for a 64mm commercial grinder with the idea to buy used and clean it up.

I managed to get a Rossi RR45 (Brasilia) for a good deal locally on Gumtree and set to read the various threads including Jim's pimp my Rossi.

Having been just an Aldi Nespresso drinker in November last year, I've now done my first Latte art and disassembled, cleaned and rebuilt 2 Gaggia Glassics (sold one on eBay for today profit), Gaggia MM Grinder and now a RR45. I am no handyman, don't even have a garage(!) and only a small shed, but am curious and happy to use Google and searching this forum.

A few learns for other newbies. Grinders are fairly simple and something like the Rossi is very well built and now looks amazing after 15 years.

Short the safety magnets and doser via blue and brown wire in the circuit board on the bottom. Take pictures of the doser as I couldn't figure out the spring location as was rushing to get it into Puly Caff. Took me ages to work it out from the exploded parts diagram and trail and error. Think I will not go doserless yet as don't have a Dremel to pimp the funnel. Burrs seem to catch my finger when dragging so hopefully got some life left. Is there a definitive test?



















FYI Don't put your coffee brush in the grinder as it's winding down!

For single dosing (18g) I don't use the hopper and therefore it has better WAF. Just use the magnet container to keep the popcorn down.

My top Burr thread was very tight. It took me a lot of back and forth to get it right. Did the PTFE tape trick as recommended by Jim. Plus the white marker to align the burrs.










I am struggling to take the 17mm nut off to clean the bottom Burr brass bracket. Any ideas, tried the wood jamming through the doser hole to get purchase to no avail.

So on to dialling it in, think I am too fine as I get water above my puck, interestingly takes under 20 seconds to pull ~35g shot from 15g. So some experimenting needed as well as my tamping as think I am doing it too hard. Will try to video my current technique for critique. Hopefully not channelling.

Very pleased with my refurbished Gold Gaggia LE and Rossi set up.










Got a 0.1g scales arriving tomorrow to increased consistency of dosing.

Think I may have had some latte art too:










Thanks for all the support and clear instructions on here. Massive thanks to Jim for all the selfless guidance over the past few weeks.

Here's to experimenting with one variable at a time.

Any other tidbits from your grinder journey?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

That latte art as a result says it all, I'm happy to have been of assistance - next payday its dremil time









you can reuse the lid after its cut down or if you decide to go for different grinder in the future leave it large as it will attract commercial buyers.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've got one of these I use for decaf that to be honest has seen better days & the hopper has already been cot down. Does anyone know if a smaller hopper is available anywhere?


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Good breakdown, I haven't had mine stripped that much yet but would like to at some point.

Wr to the hopper, I use a lens.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Is it the same size as the SJ's, 58mm?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Is it the same size as the SJ's, 58mm?


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

52mm. But I'm using a 52mm to 58mm step up ring, then a 58mm rubber collapsible lens hood, and a 95mm lens cap.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi @haz_pro. Which doser funnel did you use? Any tips on fitting? Thanks


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Octopus funnel from aliexpress, about 10 quid.

Take off doser and make a template for the ground shoot and mounting holes using cardboard. Transfer onto the funnel and cut away.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

haz_pro said:


> Octopus funnel from aliexpress, about 10 quid.
> 
> Take off doser and make a template for the ground shoot and mounting holes using cardboard. Transfer onto the funnel and cut away.


Thanks, just had a quick look. There are loads of them with a handle and dispenser. Any specific ones or are they the same. Thanks


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I suspect they're all the same but I couldn't say for certain.

The one I ordered is : "2016 Modern Style Stainless Steel Funnel Octopus Balls Tools With Rack" by seller "Sixth house Store"


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

They are all from the same factory I think - most don't show measurements but I think they are all the same - the ones I got came with a stand

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Funnel-Octopus-Balls-Tools-With-Rack-Sauce-Funnel-Stainless-Steel-Kitchen-Use/192162817274?epid=1091650292&hash=item2cbdcbe4fa:g:-bsAAOSwSypY9y97


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks again to @jimbojohn55 I've gone doserless!









I used a cheap multi tool from Lidl for £17 and was easily able to cut out the hole using the tips from the Pimp my Octopus funnel for the SJ thread. I then used an old piece of metal sanded as the flap.










I do have to sweep the grinds that get stuck in the hole to the grinder with a brush and some on the sides but it takes seconds. I don't have a hopper but use a deodorant cap with the magnets from the old hopper safety plug. This adds weight and stops popcorning from single dosing.










Main tip from me is to sand down (p320) the inside to make it as smooth as possible to allow the grinds to slide down. I put them into a cup and lose about 0.3g from 15g with this set up. I then transfer to PF and weigh accurately and do WDT with my needle tool. Produces great results as far as I can tell.










A few sprites making the splashes from my hand made Bottomless PF, but had some perfect tiger pours.

The best bit is the handle of the octopus funnel makes a great PF handle that complements my shiney Gaggia Classic well. A bit of insulation tape stops it getting anything more than warm and keeps it stuck on. It's the integrated 2 nipple PF that is great to make Bottomless with a hole saw.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks good, I've got mine stripped down on the bench at the moment and I finished priming it yesterday. Been looking at the octopus funnel mod too but rather fancy some wooden lids if anyone is still making them?

I've also seen that the sj small hopper fits, anyone tried this?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks good - something I'm realising is that if the left hand side of the hole in the funnel has the slightest overlap or edge in the way of the grinds as they exit -there is a instant build up of grounds - might be worth taking an extra 1-2 mm of that side - if your phone camera does slow mo take a few seconds and check

glad to see a funnel on a rossi


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Looks good - something I'm realising is that if the left hand side of the hole in the funnel has the slightest overlap or edge in the way of the grinds as they exit -there is a instant build up of grounds - might be worth taking an extra 1-2 mm of that side - if your phone camera does slow mo take a few seconds and check
> 
> glad to see a funnel on a rossi


Thanks Jim. Just had a go at trimming the octopus hole and also the plastic surround as this had a big lip. Will test it in the morning coffee, but it's always had some grinds stuck.


----------



## Gideon (Feb 11, 2019)

Dear Badgerman could you enlighten me as to which blue/brown wire to connect, I just connected the ones running from the top of the machine down, but didn't do the trick.

Regards Gideon


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Gideon said:


> Dear Badgerman could you enlighten me as to which blue/brown wire to connect, I just connected the ones running from the top of the machine down, but didn't do the trick.
> 
> Regards Gideon


Welcome to the forum @Gideon - I can remember if your supposed to connect them or not - have you tried not connecting them?


----------



## Gideon (Feb 11, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Welcome to the forum @Gideon - I can remember if your supposed to connect them or not - have you tried not connecting them?


Tanks jimbojonh55! figuered it out yesterday









Will be going dozer-less soon.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Gideon said:


> Tanks jimbojonh55! figuered it out yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, my first proper grinder was a Rossi and made a real difference to grind quality, don't forget to buy an octopus's ball funnel, they are cheaper than fudge funnels but exactly the same thing.


----------

